# The magic of moth balls



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Through out this breeding season I have kept moth balls spread around the outside of the breeding lofts. I have had no problems with snakes or any prediter and no sign of mice or rats.

Just thought I would pass this on in hopes it may help others. If you have anything you do to keep critters away from your loft that you would like to share please post it here so that it may help others on the site.

Your's In Sport,

Mark/Ace


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

They work great we keep them in and around are RV trailers also for that purpose.never thought of throwing a few under the lofts thanks.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, BUT, moth balls are POISON!!! Why put it near your birds? 

How about peppermint? Mice/rats actually don't like it (it's why candy canes were placed on Christmas trees when folks use to decorate with cookies, popcorn strings, etc). 

Lime (like the chalk lines on baseball and football fields if applied 1-2" thick (width across ground) will keep snakes away as it will burn their belly to cross it.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I sprinkle the moth balls around and under the loft (on the ground). Not in the loft. My breeders are not allowed out of the loft so they never come in contact with them.

Why change something that works so well?


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

I throw them under my loft as well with good results. I agree don't fix whats not broke.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I've used them before, but they stink, I hate smelling that every time I go in or near the loft. TSC sells some stuff to repel snakes but I've never tried it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't blame the snakes and mice for not wanting to come close to it, they must have better instincts than humans because............

"The US Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS) has determined that 1,4-dichlorobenzene (in mothballs) "may reasonably be anticipated to be a carcinogen". This has been indicated by animal studies, although a full-scale human study has not been done.[8] The National Toxicology Program (NTP), the International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC), and the state of California consider 1,4-dichlorobenzene to be a carcinogen.[9]

Exposure to naphthalene mothballs can cause haemolysis (anemia) in people with Glucose-6-phosphate dehydrogenase deficiency.[10] The International Agency for Research on Cancer (IARC) classifies naphthalene as possibly carcinogenic to humans and animals [11] (See also Group 2B). The IARC also points out that acute exposure causes cataracts in humans, rats, rabbits, and mice. Chronic exposure to naphthalene vapors is reported to cause cataracts and retinal hemorrhage.[12] Under California's Proposition 65, naphthalene is listed as "known to the State to cause cancer".[13]

Research at the University of Colorado at Boulder revealed a probable mechanism for the carcinogenic effects of mothballs and some types of air fresheners.[14][15]

Mothballs are a neurotoxin - especially those made of 1,4-dichlorobenzene - and need to be treated as such. They have been used for solvent abuse, causing a variety of neurotoxic effects.[16][17]

Mothballs and other products containing naphthalene have been banned within the EU since 2008"


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Post Ace.. I don't use much with my Race Birds, but when I lived in Wyoming for 10 yrs. I filled Long Socks & tied/hung them on my Trees to keep the Deer from chewing & Rubbing their Antlers on my Aspen Trees. It also helped Much to keep the Porcupines from Striping the Bark off Trees... Just have to keep the Moth Balls filled in the Long Socks as it dissipates in the weather etc..... Thanks for the Head Up!!! Happy


----------

